# Continental Reformed Polity



## deathtolife (Sep 27, 2017)

Hello there-

Can anyone refer me to literature that is on polity from a dutch/continental reformed tradition? 

Thanks!


----------



## richardnz (Sep 27, 2017)

_With Common Consent: A Practical Guide to the Use of the Church Order of the Canadian Reformed Churches_. by WWJ Van Oene is the best I have read. Although written for the CanRC it applies to all Reformed churches who use the Church Order of Dordt as a basis for their own Church Order, which is most of them. He emphasises the non-hierarchical nature of Reformed church government and explains many practical aspects of each of the Articles.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Sep 27, 2017)

Besides VanOene, there's also The Church Order Commentary by Van Dellen and Monsma. Just make sure that you get the third edition (it's based more closely on the Church Order of Dort). There's also a lot of helpful information at this website: officebearers.com


----------



## Jack K (Sep 27, 2017)

_The Church Order Commentary_ (co-written by my great-uncle Martin Monsma) is, I have heard, considered the go-to reference among works published in the U.S. I suppose its reputation may have been built up just a wee bit within my own family. But when I've paged through the copy that now languishes in my dad's basement, I've found it to be not just a good reference but interesting reading.

You can still get it in print, or now as an e-book.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 28, 2017)

The Reformed Churches of New Zealand also use "Bond yet free - readings in Reformed Church polity" https://reformedbookservices.com/product_info.php/bound-yet-free-p-3166


----------

